# B13 aftermarket tail lights



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Ei Fellow Nisms,
Just wonderi'n if any of u guys have an idea where to get an aftermarket taillight for our babyzillas... I onced saw this 3 clear vertical stripes on a b13, making it a red and white combo only without the amber.. but un4tunately haven't got a chance to talk to the owner, dunno if it's from japan or somethi'n. 
Hope u can help me! More _horse_power to us!!!


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

so wait ur trying to turn a nice classic into a ricer???

dont know any lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no limit easy man.. as of now there arent many classic with aftermarket tails.

there are oem tsuru tails that are red/clear. let me know if you want to see them


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

ok... so where can I find them? Mine is a jdm sentra with 3 piece set lights at the back.. and to mr.nolimit, our b13 is not a legit "classic" yet, it just came out almost side by side with the civic hathbacks.. and the it's a ricer when tweaked right. By d way guys how can I attach pics here? I tried the photobucket but when I viewed it, only an "x" sign appeared. I saw an aftermarket tail light also in one of the dude's mail here, chrome style.. but it's... umm let's just say it won't match with the red black garnish in the middle.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in the market for some aftermarket tail lights also.


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

i want to see OEM tsuru lights


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Agh a year or two ago I swear I saw what were listed as Tsuru tails on eBay...but they were all-white lenses. OEm style but with no colored plastic at all. Now that would be hot, just colored bulbs in whiteclear housing.

Or, the red/white plastic Tsuru tails. Someone or other on sr20forum sells those, do a search over there, they are the same as regular ones except no orange plastic.

D


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dan9 said:


> Agh a year or two ago I swear I saw what were listed as Tsuru tails on eBay...but they were all-white lenses. OEm style but with no colored plastic at all. Now that would be hot, just colored bulbs in whiteclear housing.
> 
> Or, the red/white plastic Tsuru tails. Someone or other on sr20forum sells those, do a search over there, they are the same as regular ones except no orange plastic.
> 
> D



I think i saw the same ones!! they are hot.. i've been still looking for those..


----------



## JGG8891 (Sep 24, 2005)

the tsuru tailights are awesome, i like em' better than the clears I have seen on some b13's Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey guyz, see the thread by sephirot re: pix of reaaly sweet b13s" he has an aftermarket taillight...


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

Ser Gtr said:


> Hey guyz, see the thread by sephirot re: pix of reaaly sweet b13s" he has an aftermarket taillight...


his tails are rice


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

By the way guyz... sorry for my ignorance, but y does in mexico, b13s are called tsurus? and what exactly does a tsuru tail light look like?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ser Gtr said:


> By the way guyz... sorry for my ignorance, but y does in mexico, b13s are called tsurus? and what exactly does a tsuru tail light look like?



tsuru taillight









not sure why it's called that tho..


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

you can find the head light and tail light conversion for the b13 on Gspec performance

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.gspec.com/sess/utn;jsessionid=15453a76fb28208/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

This guy has some awesome clear tails like the ones I saw way back when, for sale, right now: http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=176448

100bucks plus shipping they look MINT

D


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dan9 said:


> This guy has some awesome clear tails like the ones I saw way back when, for sale, right now: http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=176448
> 
> 100bucks plus shipping they look MINT
> 
> D



thanks i might look into that..


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Armedfrbattle why are they rice now???


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

§ephiroth said:


> Armedfrbattle why are they rice now???










V.








unless those are OEM in trinidad


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Actually they are OEM I think someone threw out the box though........Is not like that civic Piece oh crap there:lame: .....................AND HOW DARE U POST MY NISSAN NEXT TO A RICE CIVIC I AM SOOOO OFFENDED:jawdrop:!!!! lol....Those clears i got are literally bolt up no complications straight outta the box bolt up...I can't get into the guy who i bought them from ppl but when i do i will let yall know...BTW these are the best clears for a b13 i have every seen, not like those make up crap ppl wanna put no...no offense to them but they look like shite on a b13


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

i can get more evidence if necessary


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

the lights that the guy on the SR forums has for sale were made by a company called Nis-Knacks (sp?), but they went out of existence a few years ago. in my opinion, either those or the Tsuru tails are the best option for the B13. altezzas are overdone so badly...


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

lol armedfrbattle with a name like that i am sure u can get more evidence....but i am not gonna go through the rice talk and all of that stuff....I find it looks good along with alot of other ppl so....I guess they kool.......rice or not i like my tails


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

but puttin it next to that civic.......man thats just wrong*Shakes head* LOL


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sentra's are called tsurus in Mexico for the same reason that the IS300 is called an altezza in Japan. Different names have different meanings in different countries and languages. Go to the right country and you'll find Nissan Sunny's(also sentras).

The G20 in the US is a Primera in Japan. Lexus GS300 is a Toyota Aristo. just more examples.

And to add to this greatness...you can still buy a BRAND NEW B13 in Mexico.


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone know where i can pick up Sunny badges or Sunny B13 goodies


----------

